# Unser Teich ist leer



## Teichhexe (22. Apr. 2019)

Hallo,
auf Grund gesundheitlicher Probleme konnten wir uns nicht so wie sonst ums unseren Teich kümmern, so durfte ich schon im vergangenen Sommer feststellen, dass sich der __ Reiher an unserem Koi bedient hat den wir über 8 Jahre im Teich hatten. eines Tages war er spurlos verschwunden. lag es vielleicht daran das wir einen 2. Koi eingesetzt haben, der allerdings auch weg ist, auch die Karauschen, Gründlinge und Co alle weg. Trotz einem schwer begehbaren Rand hat ein Räuber es geschafft den Teich zu leeren. In die Wildtierkamera tappte ein Reiher, aber so gründlich hat noch nie ein Reiher den Teich leer geräumt.
Sonst hatten wir um diese Zeit schon eine menge Laich von Fröschen auf dem Teich, nichts oder kommen die noch die __ Kröten und Teichfrösche ? vereinzelt habe ich heute einen gesehen, sonst waren das aber viel mehr.
So wurden nun um den Teich Drähte angebracht über die der Reiher nicht steigen kann, das ganze mit CD-Scheiben bestückt für reflektierendes Licht, was ein Reiher auch nicht möchte, um den Räuber fern zu halten.

Schwieriger wird es Karauschen zu bekommen, außer ich lasse sie mir aus Bayern schicken. Hier im Norden habe ich keinen Anbieter gefunden, aber Fische schicken zwecks Spedition, ganz schöner Aufwand, nur wenn es nicht anders geht.

Meinem Koi Max trauer ich schon nach, der war so zahm und kam auf klopfen angeschwommenen, war immer vorsichtig und erst die Karauschen, wie das passieren konnte ist mir ein Rätsel, auch weil unsere Hunde immer draußen sind oder meistens und wenn Krähen in der Nähe sind, sie den Reiher vertreiben, hat alles nichts genutzt, der Räuber fühlte sich wohl sicher.

Nun ist der Teich leer bis auf __ Wasserläufer die sich wohl fühlen und 2 Kaulquappen habe ich gesehen, würde mir viel mehr wünschen 

Und nun wollen wir neue Fische einsetzen u.a. auch Karauschen, Koi, Gründlinge, Bitterlinge, Grünschleien. bei __ Moderlieschen schwanke ich noch, weil diese sich stark vermehren können, genau wie die Elritzen, will ja nicht den Eisvogel anfüttern ;-) __ Schnecken und Teichmuscheln sollen noch dazu kommen, also ungefähr das was wir vorher hatten.

Kann es immer noch nicht glauben das wirklich alle Fische weg sein sollen, aber es regt sich nichts im Teich.  Habt ihr eine Idee woher ich Karauschen bekommen kann, bevor ich sie mir aus Bayern schicken lasse  Danke für eure Hilfe  

Achso, unser Teich ist ungefähr 60qm groß, fasst 12000 Liter und ist 2,20 Meter tief, Als Bewuchs haben wir eine sehr große Teichrose die im Sommer 2/3 des Teiches bedeckt, dazu noch an verschiedene Stellen 2 kleinere __ Teichrosen, als Unterwasserpflanze Tannenwedel, eine Art Wasserbambus, __ Schilf mit und ohne __ Rohrkolben, __ Hechtkraut, Sumpfdotterblumen, Vergissmeinnicht usw. Rundherum gut bewachsen, mit einigen Baumstämmen im Uferbereich für alles mögliche an Getier.


----------



## senator20_2000 (22. Apr. 2019)

Moin , könntest du auch noch ein paar Bilder deines Teiches einstellen? weil 60qm und 12.000L  das passt nur bei 30cm wasserpegel (in etwa...), somit wäre es das ideale __ Reiher-Gebiet....
mein Teich hat nur 5qm und 5.000L (1,8m tief) , oder fehlt da bei dir ne "0" oder auch "00" beim Volumen


----------



## Teichhexe (22. Apr. 2019)

Hallo,
hier habe ich einen älteren Beitrag von mir gefunden mit Bildern und unserem ehemals Koi Max.  Musste mich neu anmelden , weil meine Daten nicht auffindbar waren und ich auch den alten Nick nicht mehr wusste. manchmal lässt mich mein Gedächtnis im Stich. 

Der Teich ist Terrassenförmig angelegt worden, damit kein __ Reiher mal eben einsteigen kann und fällt nach der 2. Terrasse steil ab auf 2,20 Meter

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/da-bin-ich-wieder.48358/#post-563997


----------



## Teichhexe (22. Apr. 2019)

Wir haben heute CD aufgehängt als Lichtspiegelungen was den __ Reiher von weiteren besuchen abhalten soll, dazu werde ich Chromagankugeln aufbringen die in Futterringen schwimmen werden, auch diese reflektieren das Licht, was den Reiher stört da dieser ungestört fischen möchte so ganz ohne Ablenkung ;-) versuchen kann man vieles, irgendwas wird bestimmt helfen oder hat noch wer einen anderen Tipp ;-)


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Apr. 2019)

Hi Teichhexe,

das mit 60qm2 und 2,2m Tiefe bei nur 12.000l kann net stimmen

bei 2,2m Tiefezone sind ja schon 2200 l/qm2 Wasserfläche vorhanden. Da dürfte der Teich bei so ner Tiefenzone keine 6qm2 haben - mein 2. Teich hatte 75qm2, war nur !!!1m tief und hatte schon fast das 5fache am Wasservolumen

ein 8 Jahre alter gesunder Koi ist >60cm lang und wiegt dementsprechend einige kg.  Das schaft kein __ Reiher mehr so einen Brocken in Stück runterzuschlucken und dann auch noch wegzufliegen

PS: wenn Du an neue Fische denkst. und Angst vor ner starken Vermehrung hast. __ Karausche und __ Schleie vermehren sich auch extrem (die legen pro Laichsaison zehntausende Eier ab, ein __ Moderlieschen nur paarhundert


----------



## Teichhexe (23. Apr. 2019)

Hi __ Knoblauchkröte,

der Teichumfang beträgt 28 Meter, die anderen Angaben wie Wassetiefe und Volumen haben sich in den letzten Jahren nicht geändert.

Wir hatten ca. 12 Karauschen im Teich die waren auch immer zusammen, nur Laich oder Brut oder kleine Karauschen nie gesehen. Die einzigen Nachkömmlinge der Gründlinge waren ab und zu zu sehen, die blieben bei einer überschaubaren Menge von bis zu 10 Tieren. Bitterlinge blieben einige Zeit und waren dann weg. Kann natürlich sein, dass der große Koi viel Laich gefressen hat, da wir nicht zufüttern höchstens wäre das jetzt so um die Zeit gewesen um zu schauen ob noch alle da sind, nur da ist nichts. 

Wohin der große Koi ist ist mir ein Rätsel, das kann nur ein __ Reiher gewesen sein, denn den haben wir öfters mit der Wildtierkamera eingefangen. Hätte ich auch nicht gedacht das der Koi weggeschleppt werden kann. Wurde aber auch nichts am Teich gefunden, also so Mahlzeitreste,wenn es wer anders war, auch die WildT.kamera hat nichts anderes eingefangen an Räuber. Da die Fische meistens unter der großen Teichrose war, muss schon etwas langgestrecktes gefischt haben.Gerade die Karauschen waren sehr vorsichtig bevor sie ans Futter kamen.

Wir haben ein Krähenpärchen in der Nähe auch am Teich, die werden doch aber kaum den Teich leerfischen, wie auch, schwimmen können die doch nicht, um in die Mitte des Teiches zu kommen ? Niedlich sind sie trotzdem.wenn wie zusammen im Gleichschritt über die Wiese maschieren ;-) 
Und einen Koi wegschleppen traue ich denen nicht zu ;-)

Es wird ein Rätsel bleiben, wohin der Koi entschwunden ist. 

Der neue Besatz an 2 Koi  vom letzten Sommerwurden vor 14 Tagen noch gesichtet, brav unter der Teichrose, die sind nun auch weg, auch die Gründlinge waren noch da, nun haben wir außer ein paar Wasserläufern nichts mehr im oder auf dem Teich. 

Nun haben wir noch mal die Ränder, die ja im Sommer sehr stark bewachsen sind mit starken Ästen belegt die vom letzten Schnitt der Obstbäume noch übrig waren, damit der Reiher nicht landen kann. 

Wüsste nicht was wir sonst noch machen können, um den Reiher zu vergraulen, will den ja nicht mit unseren Fischen füttern, wenn auch vielleicht leichter zu fangen gibt es hier genügend Seen die Reiher ernähren können, dafür muss er nicht die Gartenteiche leerfischern.


----------



## Teichhexe (2. Juni 2019)

Wir versuchen nun um die Fische zu schützen und den __ Reiher fernzuhalten unseren Teich mit Cromagankugeln aufzurüsten deren Glitzern den Vogel ablenken sollen. Der neue Besatz an Fischen lässt sich langsam mit Futtere locken damit wir sehen können, ob noch alle da sind 

Hoffe es hilft mit den teils bunten Kugeln, die dazu noch schön aussehen. Drähte sind auch gespannt, noch mal viel Rand mit alten Stämmen und Ästen belegt. Dazu ist die Umrandung des Teiches wieder stark bewachsen. Sollte nicht einfach sein das der Vogel irgendwo zum stehen kommt und wenn ist es eher unangenehm ;-)

So hoffen wir das Beste 

Bin mir immer noch unschlüssig ob wir nochmal Gründlinge nehmen sollen, 5 Karauschen oder __ Moderlieschen, nur die schwimmen meistens an der Oberfläche und sind somit wiederum als Futter für den Eisvogel anzusehen.

Ich mag Eisvögel am Teich, aber nicht als Futterverwerter unserer Moderlieschen


----------



## Digicat (2. Juni 2019)

Fällt es den so schwer auf Fische zu verzichten. Ich würde mich an den Fröschen und __ Kröten, Molchen und Ringelnattern erfreuen.
Wenn ich eh schon weiß das ein Räuber mir den Teich leergeräumt hat, probiere ich es nochmal ... kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.

Die Bilder vom alten Thread zeigen einen Teich der sehr natürlich wirkt .






Die Sichttiefe ist nicht gerade für einen Fischteich förderlich oder willst du die Fische garnicht sehen ?





Also laß die Fische weg und du hast Natur Pur ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut

Ps.: Ich habe __ Moderlieschen eingesetzt gerade wegen der Eisvögel ...


----------



## Teichhexe (2. Juni 2019)

Ein Teich so ganz ohne Fische ist doch sehr leer und __ Molche, Blindschleiche habe ich noch nie gesehen. __ Kröten sind auch nur eine begrenzte Zeit im und am Teich, später sind die wieder alle im Garten unterwegs weniger im oder am Teich. 
Gut wir haben viele Vögel am Teich und um den Teich herum, wahrscheinlich auch den Eisvogel der sich in Nachbars Teich ab und zu etwas von der Brut holt oder wie sich auch immer die Brut bei ihm verringert.

Natur belassen wollten wir den Teich auch haben, deswegen viele Pflanzen im Teich, dazu keine Pumpe, kein Filter nichts, dafür zur zeit wieder sehr grün bewachsen. Sichttiefe liegt so bei 30 cm Tiefe der 1. Terrasse. Meistens kommen die Fisch zum füttern mal vorbei, so können sie gezählt werden ob noch alle da sind. 

Fischteich würde ich den Teich nun nicht nennen, eher ein Teich in dem ein paar Fische schwimmen ;-)

Vielleicht sollte ich doch mal neue Bilder hochladen, wie der Teich im Ganzen zur zeit so aussieht


----------



## Digicat (3. Juni 2019)

Teichhexe schrieb:


> ( ... )
> 
> Vielleicht sollte ich doch mal neue Bilder hochladen, wie der Teich im Ganzen zur zeit so aussieht



Das wäre super .... 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## nuggeterbse (3. Juni 2019)

Hallo,
so ist die Sichtweise unterschiedlich.......für ein Eisvogelpäärchen würde ich glatt Fische in meinen Tümpel setzten, (nein, keine Angst, mache ich nicht)-------ich mag Eisvögel

LG Michi


----------



## Teichhexe (5. Juni 2019)

Wunder geschehen immer wieder  
Dienstagabend beim Füttern der Fische schwammen da ein paar große Graue Fische ums Futter herum, stellten sich beim näheren hinschauen als die vermissten alteingesessenen Karauschen heraus. Welche Freude, sie haben den Reiherangriff überlebt, sogar der größere __ Schleierschwanz war dabei. Die größeren Koi sind nicht aufgetauscht, die werden wohl wirklich weg sein, aber das die größeren Karauschen da sind erfreut mich doch sehr und wie sie gefuttert haben, umrundet von denen die wir neu hineingesetzt haben. 
Von den Gründlingen war auch nichts zu sehen, müssen wir weiter beobachten 

Gründlinge sind eher gemütliche Fische am Teichgrund, also am Terrassenförmigen Teichgrund bei ca. 30 xm Wassertiefe. Das was da an Fischen herumschwamm war viel lebhafter als die gemütlichen Gründlinge, mal schauen was bei den nächsten Fütterungen so herauskommt


----------



## Teichhexe (11. Juni 2019)

Hallo, ich habe es nicht vergessen. Bilder folgen in den nächsten Tagen


----------



## Teichhexe (12. Juni 2019)

Moin, wie versprochen hier einige Bilder von unserem Teich wie dieser zur Zeit aussieht.  Natürlich wird einiges an Blumenpracht im Laufe der Monate noch zunehmen, besonders an Bienenweide und einige andere Blumen werden die Randbepflanzung noch zieren


----------



## Teichhexe (12. Juni 2019)

Hm, wo finde ich den n die Information zum Bilder hochladen *grübel*


----------



## PeBo (12. Juni 2019)

Teichhexe schrieb:


> Hm, wo finde ich den n die Information zum Bilder hochladen *grübel*



Hier:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/anhänge-bilder-in-beiträge-einfügen.41059/

Gruß Peter


----------



## Teichhexe (12. Juni 2019)

Danke 

Und wie bekomme ich das nun geändert ? Neu hochladen ?


----------



## Teichhexe (12. Juni 2019)

Durch anklicken kann man die Bilder sehen, genügt euch das so ? ;-)


----------



## Ida17 (13. Juni 2019)

Hallöchen Teichhexe,

ein Glück, dass die Tiere doch noch aufgetaucht sind  
Einen wunderschönen Teich habt Ihr da, die Seerose ist eine wahre Pracht!


----------



## Teichhexe (15. Juni 2019)

Danke


----------

